# Any support groups in LA



## soymateofeo (Oct 3, 2004)

Look Here! I'm from LA. There are so many damn people here that I know there are people suffering at home at this very moment. I don't want to chat on the net with some people. I need to see some people who know the hell that I am in right now. My IBS isn't even that bad. Compared to some of you people, I have it good. Regardless, I'm still a prisoner in my own house and in my own mind. If you have a group or you know of a group OR IF YOU WANT TO START A GROUP, let me know. ThanksMatt


----------



## monkey_trousers (Oct 30, 2004)

im from bristol, please add me to ur msn contact list if uve got it, lawn_is_cool###hotmail.comi have been sufferin 7 weeks with IBS and i havent had a moments rest from it please talk to me i need help


----------

